# Tear Jerker



## highway31 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi everybody 
here's a picture of my Tear Jerker pedal.
Regards,
highway31


----------



## Barry (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice, like the use of the Molex connectors


----------



## thedwest (Oct 10, 2019)

That looks great! What enclosure did you use for that? I've got one from Smallbear and one from BYOC on the way.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2019)

Very pretty.  Nice harnessing and use of Molex connectors.  Where did you get that Stack-of-Dimes inductor?  Looks like a repro.  Which pot did you use?  Have any trouble getting the pot aligned?  Lotta people struggle with that.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 10, 2019)

Super clean!!!!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow...that’s a very nice Wah ..how does it sound ?

Mike


----------



## highway31 (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your kind words 

The enclosure is from an old Cry Baby Wah. 
I bought the inductor from a guy in Israel via eBay. Don't know if it's o.k. to post links here?!
The pot is the original Dunlop. No trouble with the alignment.
I like it! A lot of different sounds!

BTW... It's the first time that I used a relay bypass for switching a Wah (the small blue board on top).
I use it a lot in other pedals I build.
It works absolutely great. My recommendation!

KJ


----------

